
WorkflowCI – IFTTT for developers - exAspArk
https://www.workflowci.com
======
powvans
There is zero information about _who the heck WorkflowCI_ is or trust building
before the big "INSTALL" call to action. This could be anyone simply asking
for the keys to your Github kingdom. This is what Github says:

    
    
      Install on your organization <your company org> @<your company org>
         All repositories
      This applies to all future repositories.
    
      ...with these permissions:
    
      Write access to code
      Read access to metadata and vulnerability alerts
      Read and write access to administration, checks, commit statuses, deployments, issues, members, organization 
      projects, pages, pull requests, repository hooks, repository projects, and team discussions
    

How could I possibly click OK and respect myself in the morning?

~~~
exAspArk
I removed most of the permissions, thank you!

------
Sir_Substance
This website doesn't seem very informative to me. I only found one screenshot
of what it looks like, and I'd particularly like to see how much it costs but
the pricing page is just blank in my browser.

In any case, if people want something like this but don't want to tie their
entire lives into github or don't want to pay whatever the price of this
service is, based on the one screenshot of this tool in action it seems
conceptually similar to node-red: [https://nodered.org](https://nodered.org)

Node-red is pretty neat. It's not super-polished and certainly has a
grassroots feel to it, but it's a great tool with a pretty sweet set of
contributed plugins. I'm a big fan of using the dashboard plugin to make
impromptu monitoring pages for whatever random service API I happen to dealing
with this month: [https://flows.nodered.org/node/node-red-
dashboard](https://flows.nodered.org/node/node-red-dashboard)

------
deyan
I agree with the other comments saying there is very little information and
that makes it hard to understand or trust the product. I am assuming that's
just because this is a brand new effort and a relatively early MVP.

It was funny to see this on the front page today because this is actually an
issue I have been wresting with myself in the last couple of weeks.

A friend and I just started testing a somewhat similar product called Git
Butler - [https://www.gitbutler.com/](https://www.gitbutler.com/). It's IFTTT
for GitHub and helps automate pull request and issue workflows.

We've been wondering how much info to include, and what to say or not to say.
It's a real challenge! So I've been watching this thread with great interest
and really hope more comments come in.

(P.S. Any feedback on Git Butler would be much appreciated. I don't have a lot
of experience with this, but this thread is also making me think we should
consider doing a Show HN.)

------
avinium
FYI the Slack trigger -> Add Slack integration page seems to be broken (at
least in Firefox), I get a blank page with the following console error:

[https://pastebin.com/uRAuLuB9](https://pastebin.com/uRAuLuB9)

~~~
exAspArk
Noticed the exception, trying to fix it, thank you! In the meantime, I emailed
you with a potential solution and upgraded your free plan :)

------
alaq
I am always interested on tools such as this one. I end up using a mix of
IFTTT and Google Apps Script for this.

What integrations do you offer besides Slack

~~~
exAspArk
Currently, it supports GitHub, Slack, CircleCI and Google Cloud Build to
trigger any custom code in Docker containers. Are there any other specific
integrations you would like to have?

~~~
geoah
This seems interesting, I'll play around with it later, thank you.

Some requests off the top of my head:

* ability for actions on github PR comments

* ability for actions on slack messages in a given channel or reactions/options on a message that the bot posted. eg bot asking if a merged PR is ready to be deployed or if it needs to have extra steps taken on it.

* making HTTP requests with templated body from previous steps, eg pr number, git commit, author's email, etc

* ability to export/import the workflow and/or manage the workflows as code

~~~
exAspArk
Wow, thank you so much for your feedback!

